# Goliath Bird Eater molted



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Shiney and new!, my GBE had a successful molt. He flipped on his back Thursday night and began to emerge Friday morning just before I went to work. I was worried about a problematic molt while I was away, but all went well. I managed to snap off a few pics before I left for work. My Mexican Red Knee just came out with new skin as well.


----------



## redpiranhas4 (Feb 23, 2003)

looks amazing i like the way the old skin is left intact almost looks like another spider


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Very cool.
What are they eating?


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Congrats! What are you going to do with the molt(s)? Are they really hungry after molting?


----------



## skool_uo (Jul 28, 2006)

how much larger did you GBE get after this molt?

those pics are freakin sweet!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Winkyee said:


> Very cool.
> What are they eating?


Thankya.
The GBE is eating crickets, superworms and the occasional frozen pinkie. 
He's not fussy!


> how much larger did you GBE get after this molt?


Not too much bigger. But, GBE's grow fast and molt often, so I'm expecting good growth in the future.


> Congrats! What are you going to do with the molt(s)? Are they really hungry after molting?


The Mexican Red Knee's molt was dried out and fell apart...so I tossed it. The GBE's molt is still in the tank. It looks to be in nice shape. But, I went in there to retrieve it and he got really grumpy!...he kicked hairs and my eye is now sore. I haven't messed with him since. Expert tarantula people are telling me I should go the doctor ASAP for my eye...it's watering, sore and blurry. I'll wait until tommorow to see if it improves.

Thanks all!


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

Pretty much the coolest thing Ive ever seen


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

I hate spiders but nice pics anyways, scary looking spider.........


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

"The Mexican Red Knee's molt was dried out and fell apart...so I tossed it. The GBE's molt is still in the tank. It looks to be in nice shape. But, I went in there to retrieve it and he got really grumpy!...he kicked hairs and my eye is now sore. I haven't messed with him since. Expert tarantula people are telling me I should go the doctor ASAP for my eye...it's watering, sore and blurry. I'll wait until tommorow to see if it improves."

To be on the safe side I would get to the Dr's ASAP!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Very cool pics, you have 2 awsome spiders.

You need to get your eye checked out ASAP if you dont get all of those 
hairs flushed out your eye can get seriously infected and you may go blind.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Red Eyes said:


> "The Mexican Red Knee's molt was dried out and fell apart...so I tossed it. The GBE's molt is still in the tank. It looks to be in nice shape. But, I went in there to retrieve it and he got really grumpy!...he kicked hairs and my eye is now sore. I haven't messed with him since. Expert tarantula people are telling me I should go the doctor ASAP for my eye...it's watering, sore and blurry. I'll wait until tommorow to see if it improves."
> 
> To be on the safe side I would get to the Dr's ASAP!


I went into Urgent Care early today. They put drops in my eye and checked it out under special lights. They didn't find any urticating bristle, but they did find an abrasion....possibly caused by a urticating hair. I garauntee this was the result of the GBE kicking. I felt the discomfort shortly after the incident. I'm not sure if I want to keep an animal that sends me to urgent care...this just solidifies my love of reptiles and fish!


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Wow, i didnt know spiders could do that to you, very interesting! Good luck with the eye


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> "The Mexican Red Knee's molt was dried out and fell apart...so I tossed it. The GBE's molt is still in the tank. It looks to be in nice shape. But, I went in there to retrieve it and he got really grumpy!...he kicked hairs and my eye is now sore. I haven't messed with him since. Expert tarantula people are telling me I should go the doctor ASAP for my eye...it's watering, sore and blurry. I'll wait until tommorow to see if it improves."
> 
> To be on the safe side I would get to the Dr's ASAP!


I went into Urgent Care early today. They put drops in my eye and checked it out under special lights. They didn't find any urticating bristle, but they did find an abrasion....possibly caused by a urticating hair. I garauntee this was the result of the GBE kicking. I felt the discomfort shortly after the incident. I'm not sure if I want to keep an animal that sends me to urgent care...this just solidifies my love of reptiles and fish![/quote]

Good to hear that you went to the Dr's and hopefully that abrasion will heal quickly! Maybe it's time to invest in a face shield or at the very least some safety glasses


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Red Eyes said:


> "The Mexican Red Knee's molt was dried out and fell apart...so I tossed it. The GBE's molt is still in the tank. It looks to be in nice shape. But, I went in there to retrieve it and he got really grumpy!...he kicked hairs and my eye is now sore. I haven't messed with him since. Expert tarantula people are telling me I should go the doctor ASAP for my eye...it's watering, sore and blurry. I'll wait until tommorow to see if it improves."
> 
> To be on the safe side I would get to the Dr's ASAP!


I went into Urgent Care early today. They put drops in my eye and checked it out under special lights. They didn't find any urticating bristle, but they did find an abrasion....possibly caused by a urticating hair. I garauntee this was the result of the GBE kicking. I felt the discomfort shortly after the incident. I'm not sure if I want to keep an animal that sends me to urgent care...this just solidifies my love of reptiles and fish![/quote]

Good to hear that you went to the Dr's and hopefully that abrasion will heal quickly! Maybe it's time to invest in a face shield or at the very least some safety glasses








[/quote]
Thanks, RE
Funny you should mention saftey glasses. My mom showed up on Sunday to take my blind ass into urgent care and she showed up with saftey goggles donated by my dad.








I laughed at first, then I thought...maybe not a bad idea. 
For now, I'll keep the bastard....why not? Half the animals I own are bastards!


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> "The Mexican Red Knee's molt was dried out and fell apart...so I tossed it. The GBE's molt is still in the tank. It looks to be in nice shape. But, I went in there to retrieve it and he got really grumpy!...he kicked hairs and my eye is now sore. I haven't messed with him since. Expert tarantula people are telling me I should go the doctor ASAP for my eye...it's watering, sore and blurry. I'll wait until tommorow to see if it improves."
> 
> To be on the safe side I would get to the Dr's ASAP!


I went into Urgent Care early today. They put drops in my eye and checked it out under special lights. They didn't find any urticating bristle, but they did find an abrasion....possibly caused by a urticating hair. I garauntee this was the result of the GBE kicking. I felt the discomfort shortly after the incident. I'm not sure if I want to keep an animal that sends me to urgent care...this just solidifies my love of reptiles and fish![/quote]

Good to hear that you went to the Dr's and hopefully that abrasion will heal quickly! Maybe it's time to invest in a face shield or at the very least some safety glasses








[/quote]
Thanks, RE
Funny you should mention saftey glasses. My mom showed up on Sunday to take my blind ass into urgent care and she showed up with saftey goggles donated by my dad.








I laughed at first, then I thought...maybe not a bad idea. 
For now, I'll keep the bastard....why not? Half the animals I own are bastards!
[/quote]








Good to hear that your parents have a sense of humour







Did you get the lecture from your Mom on the way to Urgent Care? (You know ... "Why do you keep such dangerous pets?") How is your eye doing? Did you ever get the GBE molt out of the cage? Anymore pics of your collection?


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Eye is fine. And, yes I got the lecture. My folks don't like spiders anyway...not many do.


----------



## The Marshal (Jul 31, 2006)

Serrapygo said:


> Eye is fine. And, yes I got the lecture. My folks don't like spiders anyway...not many do.


Good to hear the eye is fine, GBE are some pretty bad hairs even when it just gets on your skin.. Hah, my parents don't like my tarantulas or the 15 other scorpions I have... Oh well, but if you'd want to part with the guy keep me in mind







, haha.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> Eye is fine. And, yes I got the lecture. My folks don't like spiders anyway...not many do.


Good to hear your eye is fine


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

Any more updates on this "little" guy? This GBE interests the sh!t out of me!


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2007)

Basically thats the most horrifying thing Ive seen in my life.


----------

